# Going 100% liquid



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Just got back from a local salt distributor (buying a pallet of 50lb bags) for an up coming storm (hopefully) this week. The price went from 195.00 for a pallet to 230.00 in a week! WTF. A pallet of 50's usually lasts us about 3 storms with doing walks too. We just bought a 525 gallon tank for our dump and now buying a 300 gallon for our other truck. Sucks to keep spending money but a new 300 gallon tank on a skid built for it is $700.00 with freight (ouch) but to fill it costs $55.00 and covers about the same area as a pallet of rock salt. I'm thinking the tank will be paid off with in 5 storms or so. Even doing liquid on walkways, screw these prices.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What are you spraying?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cretebaby;974276 said:


> What are you spraying?


Just Sodium Chloride (salt brine) so far its worked very well for us, and especially if you pre- treat which is the way your supposed to use it. Using it on sidewalks will be new to us but should have the same results. Now just have to put together a reel and hose with nozzle. Luckily I have a source book with every little gadget for putting together a liquid system.


----------



## snyderandco (Oct 5, 2009)

i was looking into going all liquid. my spreader is in need of replacing and can get a elec liquid spreader for same price. still tryin to get more feedback on it before i say goodbye to salt


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snyderandco;974287 said:


> i was looking into going all liquid. my spreader is in need of replacing and can get a elec liquid spreader for same price. still tryin to get more feedback on it before i say goodbye to salt


Luckily there is a local company that supply's the liquid and all the parts to make your own. Ive seen quite a few companies doing more liquid this year. Its pretty simple, there are a few do's and dont's. It wont burn off 2" of snow very efficiently but it will blow through 1/2" like nothing. It isn't very effective trying to burn off freezing rain,(but it will, just have to use quite a bit more), but if you pre treat it seems to be good until it washes off. Like I said before, the cost is 1/3 if that compared to a skid of bagged rock salt. I'm not saying it will replace rock salt all together, but like I said before if you pre treat and follow up after plowing or shoveling you could have the same results and pay less out of pocket for bagged rock salt.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

what if you heat the Sodium Chloride solution first? I've read that works well when you want apply the liquid deicers to thick ice or compressed snow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ConnorExum;974306 said:


> what if you heat the Sodium Chloride solution first? I've read that works well when you want apply the liquid deicers to thick ice or compressed snow.


I always thought if there was a way to heat it efficiently it would work way faster. I know when Ive had too much coffee and needed to go.....that heated de icer works pretty well! :laughing:


----------



## snyderandco (Oct 5, 2009)

Where do you live in pa i may have to go check this compnay locally for you


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snyderandco;974312 said:


> Where do you live in pa i may have to go check this compnay locally for you


We are located in Erie Pa


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Brian Young;974289 said:


> Luckily there is a local company that supply's the liquid and all the parts to make your own. Ive seen quite a few companies doing more liquid this year. Its pretty simple, there are a few do's and dont's. It wont burn off 2" of snow very efficiently but it will blow through 1/2" like nothing. It isn't very effective trying to burn off freezing rain,(but it will, just have to use quite a bit more), but if you pre treat it seems to be good until it washes off. Like I said before, the cost is 1/3 if that compared to a skid of bagged rock salt. I'm not saying it will replace rock salt all together, but like I said before if you pre treat and follow up after plowing or shoveling you could have the same results and pay less out of pocket for bagged rock salt.


What percent salt is the liquid?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You need to switch to bulk salt, it ends up being around $.035/lb delivered


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;974326 said:


> You need to switch to bulk salt, it ends up being around $.035/lb delivered


I know the prices are pretty close if you use bulk salt. Its just the bagged I am done with. Ive delt with bulk a couple years ago, trying to keep it from freezing up in the bed, refilling bags to give to sidewalk guys, then the bags freezing up etc. honestly it was kinda a real pita. Liquid never freezes up, is readily available, clean to work with (just back up the the filling station and start a pump). etc. I weighed both options and FOR US liquid was a better way to go. We just use a gravity system and it works great so the only cost I have in the 525 gallon tank is the tank, electric valve, some fittings and hose and spreader bar...about $1500-1600.00


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

we tried liquid on sidewalks last year. if you have very few locations you can maybe make it work, but I will never try it again. Treated salt is the way to go for SW. Your market is different though, and if you need a storage tank let me know. We are selling our 6400 gallon and our 300 turbo turf gallon sprayer.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

NW Snow Removal;974376 said:


> we tried liquid on sidewalks last year. if you have very few locations you can maybe make it work, but I will never try it again. Treated salt is the way to go for SW. Your market is different though, and if you need a storage tank let me know. We are selling our 6400 gallon and our 300 turbo turf gallon sprayer.


I would be interested in the storage container but shipping would probably be too much. Thats one of our biggest problems, is storage. Its only a 15 minute trip to fill up but it would be nice to just fill up when ever you needed to. Why didnt the liquid work for you?


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

yea shipping would be tough. it does fit on a large equipment trailer and its only 600lbs but its so wide that you can't go on highway without an escort vehicle, but it is easily towed by any truck. liquid didn't work for us because of many reasons, but the main one was dealer support and how crappy it was when things didn;t work as they had promised. We had booms freezing in 0degree weather, 30 vboxes frozen with treated salt in them, slush forming in our storage container. basically they said the liquid we were sold was 'contaminated' in shipping and we are still awaiting refund from the manufacturer magic salt. Now we let our bulk salt supplier treat it for us and we pay a lil more per ton and I never have to deal with any of the BS again. minus getting my refund from my dealer. I still call weekly and they say the same thing. We are waiting for the load to arrive from manufacturer and then we will credit you. talked to them at SIMA they say no worries, but I am still waiting. I hate magic salt. as far as liquid on SW the residual effect gets diluted too fast and doesn't hold up during continuous snowfall as long as if you throw out extra salt pellets. As well as the abrasive quality of salt. Liquid actually makes it a lil slippery without the salt there for abrasiveness.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

NW Snow Removal;974408 said:


> yea shipping would be tough. it does fit on a large equipment trailer and its only 600lbs but its so wide that you can't go on highway without an escort vehicle, but it is easily towed by any truck. liquid didn't work for us because of many reasons, but the main one was dealer support and how crappy it was when things didn;t work as they had promised. We had booms freezing in 0degree weather, 30 vboxes frozen with treated salt in them, slush forming in our storage container. basically they said the liquid we were sold was 'contaminated' in shipping and we are still awaiting refund from the manufacturer magic salt. Now we let our bulk salt supplier treat it for us and we pay a lil more per ton and I never have to deal with any of the BS again. minus getting my refund from my dealer. I still call weekly and they say the same thing. We are waiting for the load to arrive from manufacturer and then we will credit you. talked to them at SIMA they say no worries, but I am still waiting. I hate magic salt.


Yeah, you def. got a bad batch. I never had any liquid freeze up. We were using it last year in about -10 F. We had to use a bit more to get it to work but it never froze.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

I edited a lil to the post after the initial posting.


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

*wind?*

I'm looking into a liquid sprayer for next season. We do mostly commercial lots though and one that can do wide coverage is a must. I found one at Metro Melt in Detroit that looks pretty amazing (says it can fire 40' wide). My question is, how bad does wind effect the spray? Around here, if its snowing, its blowing.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

blizzardsnow;974760 said:


> I'm looking into a liquid sprayer for next season. We do mostly commercial lots though and one that can do wide coverage is a must. I found one at Metro Melt in Detroit that looks pretty amazing (says it can fire 40' wide). My question is, how bad does wind effect the spray? Around here, if its snowing, its blowing.


Most sprayers use streamer nozzles and if the winds blowing so is the stream. I have boomless nozzles that can spray 20-60' and stream nozzles set up to spray 25' off of a 9' boom but here again doesn't matter if there boomless or streamer if its blowing so is the liquid.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

can you post some pics of your system and maybe pm me your secret supplier? I am looking into building one also !!

Thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is what I have on the Kubota for now.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Brian give us a ring for your liquids. We have never had our product freeze.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

NW Snow Removal;974376 said:


> we tried liquid on sidewalks last year. if you have very few locations you can maybe make it work, but I will never try it again. Treated salt is the way to go for SW. Your market is different though, and if you need a storage tank let me know. We are selling our 6400 gallon and our 300 turbo turf gallon sprayer.


How much does a 6400 gallon tank run? I've been thinking about setting up for liquid this coming off season but I have no idea what kind of cost outlay I'm looking at.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

cplmac;976419 said:


> How much does a 6400 gallon tank run? I've been thinking about setting up for liquid this coming off season but I have no idea what kind of cost outlay I'm looking at.


Give us a ring.... I never put prices on the web, It all depends on where your location is.and how many gallons you will be using.
Mike


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I switched to all liquids. Four trucks. I like it. Increased my profits.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm looking at going to liquid next year,is it basically used only as a pretreat?


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

No, I also use it to melt snow and I also spray after plowing.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ChlorideGuy;976009 said:


> Brian give us a ring for your liquids. We have never had our product freeze.


I have never had any freeze either and my supplier is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

cplmac;976419 said:


> How much does a 6400 gallon tank run? I've been thinking about setting up for liquid this coming off season but I have no idea what kind of cost outlay I'm looking at.


Getting set up for liquids can be just as much as buying a spreader
I have seen that size tank for about $3000


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;982562 said:


> Getting set up for liquids can be just as much as buying a spreader
> I have seen that size tank for about $3000


I tend to agree, if your careful when buying. But it also depends on the size of your operation. $5,000 to get set up, is pretty small and basic if you do everything yourself?

http://www.chemtainer.com/home/clearance.aspx Talked to them but no purchase made...6100 gal vert for $1,645 +ship

http://www.tank-depot.com/ I have bought tanks here many times


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;982598 said:


> I tend to agree, if your careful when buying. But it also depends on the size of your operation. $5,000 to get set up, is pretty small and basic if you do everything yourself?
> 
> I guess I was referencing to a pre-built unit from Dultmeier, they typically start at about $4000, even though you can build it for cheaper by yourself like you said
> 
> ...


I worked out a deal with a local tank manufacture, I buy all their "reject" tanks for about $.10 on the dollar. Dont let "reject" fool you, they dont leak, most are just discolored or the wrong tint, or a fraction of an inch too big


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;982872 said:


> I worked out a deal with a local tank manufacture, I buy all their "reject" tanks for about $.10 on the dollar. Dont let "reject" fool you, they dont leak, most are just discolored or the wrong tint, or a fraction of an inch too big


That tank has a Specific Gravity: 1.9 rating for the tank walls. Yes that is a real good price.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;983068 said:


> That tank has a Specific Gravity: 1.9 rating for the tank walls. Yes that is a real good price.


How bad do they want to  stab you for the shipping?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;983071 said:


> How bad do they want to  stab you for the shipping?


Don't know, did'nt have any intentions on buying it so didn't ask for a quote. A little big in diameter fot me but great price. Comes out of Tennessee, same as the other tanks I bought, freight wasn't too bad.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;983085 said:


> Don't know, did'nt have any intentions on buying it so didn't ask for a quote. A little big in diameter fot me but great price. Comes out of Tennessee, same as the other tanks I bought, freight wasn't too bad.


I got a quote of $600 to ship a 3000 gal tank:realmad:, before I found my lady contact


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;983093 said:


> I got a quote of $600 to ship a 3000 gal tank:realmad:, before I found my lady contact


AS I get ready to buy some tanks I plan at staying about 96" diameter so I can just pick them up myself. Take a little road trip. Probably in the 2500 gallon size area. I thought what I could save in shipping would buy me another tank? I'd like to end up with 4?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;983103 said:


> AS I get ready to buy some tanks I plan at staying about 96" diameter so I can just pick them up myself. Take a little road trip. Probably in the 2500 gallon size area. I thought what I could save in shipping would buy me another tank? I'd like to end up with 4?


What can you buy a 2500gal for?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

No great deals on 2500's right now. But some bigger stuff or some 1650's for $350 I would only buy the tanks with the Specific Gravity: 1.9 ratings


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;983168 said:


> No great deals on 2500's right now. But some bigger stuff or some 1650's for $350 I would only buy the tanks with the Specific Gravity: 1.9 ratings


Why? Your calcium is gonna be at about 1.3 specific gravity. Just curious


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;983175 said:


> Why? Your calcium is gonna be at about 1.3 specific gravity. Just curious


Lawn mowers, kids, etc. No so worried about the liquids.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;983211 said:


> Lawn mowers, kids, etc. No so worried about the liquids.


oh, good point


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;983220 said:


> oh, good point


Minimum I would buy even for water would be 1.5 S.G.. Mower and rocks have taken my truck window out. Been shot in the shin with an old piece of barbed wire from an old fence removed years ago. Sticks have chipped the vinyl siding. And kids can tear up just about anything. Sure would hate to go out and see my full tank drained on the ground over night? Got a good one, a hickory nut? Many evils around the homestead.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;983249 said:


> Minimum I would buy even for water would be 1.5 S.G.. Mower and rocks have taken my truck window out. Been shot in the shin with an old piece of barbed wire from an old fence removed years ago. Sticks have chipped the vinyl siding. And kids can tear up just about anything. Sure would hate to go out and see my full tank drained on the ground over night? Got a good one, a hickory nut? Many evils around the homestead.


All the ones I buy are 1.7, and mine are kept in a gravel pit


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;983318 said:


> All the ones I buy are 1.7, and mine are kept in a gravel pit


I would think that would be more than Ok. You said earlier I think .10 / $1 Whats that amount for a 2500 gallon tank?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;983324 said:


> I would think that would be more than Ok. You said earlier I think .10 / $1 Whats that amount for a 2500 gallon tank?


Well I'm buying 1650's for $98 brand new, I will check if she has a 2500, 6 months ago I bought a 3000 for $350


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;983334 said:


> Well I'm buying 1650's for $98 brand new, I will check if she has a 2500, 6 months ago I bought a 3000 for $350


1650's I hear road trip. WOW


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a great price for tanks. I would be very interested in purchasing a few to expand my tank farm. PM me some details, I would be glad to buy through you. I will even be glad to kick you a few bucks for facilitating the deal payup


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kubota 8540;983337 said:


> 1650's I hear road trip. WOW


Come into Canada and I'll go with. ***** its only a 15hr drive for me. I'd do it in a heartbeat and drive there at the speed of light.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Grassman09;987667 said:


> Come into Canada and I'll go with. ***** its only a 15hr drive for me. I'd do it in a heartbeat and drive there at the speed of light.


I'm hoping he gets back to me, at those prices its more than worth the road trip for me. I may have to borrow a gooseneck trailer but you can't beat those prices. That tank (6000) I listed, I'll bet the freight would really be high because its over 101" wide. 2 of those in my driveway and my neighbors would really dislike me.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why are they that heavy that you need a goose neck? A flat deck would do those are 102" wide including the rail. I wouldn't mind pick up a tank or tow also. I'll bet they do not screw many up? What would they do with them if they would not sell them off?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Grassman09;987832 said:


> Why are they that heavy that you need a goose neck? A flat deck would do those are 102" wide including the rail. I wouldn't mind pick up a tank or tow also. I'll bet they do not screw many up? What would they do with them if they would not sell them off?


No they are not very heavy. Pulling a 28' bumper pull trailer with a light 3/4 ton wouldn't be that much fun. Gooseneck would be smoother pull. I don't know what they would do with them, don't think I have ever seen one that was screwed up? For that price I wouldn't care if they were Purple?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea running empty on bumpy road with my equipment trailer is kinda bumpy. I do not have a gooseneck unfortunately. What if they were green would you care then LOL?


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I have 3 goose neck 1 20+5 14'000lb 1 25+5 22'500lb and 1 40' 20'000lb, and the trucks to pull them. Maybe we can all work a deal.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

If it seems to good to be true. it probably is. my tank also has 1.7 SG and it is available for an offer.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

NW Snow Removal;988486 said:


> My tank also has 1.7 SG and it is available for an offer.


Yeah but not for $100.00. They have to get rid of them somehow what else would the do with them?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

kpmsnow;988421 said:


> I have 3 goose neck 1 20+5 14'000lb 1 25+5 22'500lb and 1 40' 20'000lb, and the trucks to pull them. Maybe we can all work a deal.


And you would come to Toronto Canada? tymusic


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassman09;988956 said:


> And you would come to Toronto Canada? tymusic


I have delivered cars to california before so sure


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

So whats a trip worth from Minnesota to Toronto? Just for SS****s and giggles sake.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Grassman09;988950 said:


> Yeah but not for $100.00. They have to get rid of them somehow what else would the do with them?


Exactly!! They are just trying to get their cost of materials out of them, just tells you how much of a damn mark-up there is
As far as "too good to be true", I have always lived by this saying, but these tanks are real as I have 7+ "reject" tanks now holding over 22,xxx gallons of cacl


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;989583 said:


> Exactly!! They are just trying to get their cost of materials out of them, just tells you how much of a damn mark-up there is
> As far as "too good to be true", I have always lived by this saying, but these tanks are real as I have 7+ "reject" tanks now holding over 22,xxx gallons of cacl


With all those tanks, your place must make you look like your a tank farmer. :laughing:


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;989590 said:


> With all those tanks, your place must make you look like your a tank farmer. :laughing:


Actually, some buddies refer to it as "the rainbow farm" , no purple tanks yet


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;989598 said:


> Actually, some buddies refer to it as "the rainbow farm" , no purple tanks yet


I'm just jealous, I can't see paying the full price of these tanks. I prefer to pocket some of my profits from spraying rather than spending it all on tanks.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;989602 said:


> I'm just jealous, I can't see paying the full price of these tanks. I prefer to pocket some of my profits from spraying rather than spending it all on tanks.


Guess you can say I am a "junk" tank collector


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;989603 said:


> Guess you can say I am a "junk" tank collector


It would be nice to know where I could find some "junk" tanks around here are made.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;989607 said:


> It would be nice to know where I could find some "junk" tanks around here are made.


Well, I am a real tight azz, and I refuse to pay "normal" for anything
I did a lot of searching on the internet and somehow stumbled onto this company and they are more than willing to sell me their mis-colored tanks, the place I buy from must have over an acre of "junk" tanks, I emailed my gal and awaiting a response from her as she compiles a "list" of whats available, when she gets back to me I will pm all those interested


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;989618 said:


> Well, I am a real tight azz, and I refuse to pay "normal" for anything
> I did a lot of searching on the internet and somehow stumbled onto this company and they are more than willing to sell me their mis-colored tanks, the place I buy from must have over an acre of "junk" tanks, I emailed my gal and awaiting a response from her as she compiles a "list" of whats available, when she gets back to me I will pm all those interested


Make sure you pm me.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I would really appreciate it if you can add me to the list to be pm'ed. Thanks in advance :salute:


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassman09;988982 said:


> So whats a trip worth from Minnesota to Toronto? Just for SS****s and giggles sake.


I would need some addresses but I'd be glad to throw a number at ya.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay. Here ya go 3155 Argentia Road, Mississauga, Ontario Canada L5N 8E1


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Back on track here, 100% liquid? Wish you the best of luck with that, but I plan on keeping my spreader. IMO your not going to eliminate rock salt.! Liquids are nice and definitely have there times and situations where they will work great but not all the time.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone use saddle tanks? Best of both worlds. Can pre-wet at application. Starts the brine process and keeps the salt stickin where it should.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the perfect set up would be a v box, with full sprayer set up with spray boom, and being able to spray at the spinner, all on one truck


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Agreed. Have you seen the Snow-ex?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I looked at the all sprayer (plastic) but nothing else.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

8' V box with (2) 100 gallon triangular form fitting tanks, 100" spray bar,Honda 5.5 hp electric start poly pump with remote start and throttle in the cab, and a small electric pump plumbed to the spinner. Did I forget anything other than the cost and that I would need a bigger truck?


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Check this out, looks pretty impressive.

http://www.trynexfactory.com/snowex_accuspray_pws-375.htm

slap that on a 4 yarder.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes that would be nice, all I need is a bigger truck. Going to need something able to carry about 8,000 pounds. Liquid and, Salt, plus equipment.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;992923 said:


> Yes that would be nice, all I need is a bigger truck. Going to need something able to carry about 8,000 pounds. Liquid and, Salt, plus equipment.


Give me a couple days to post some pics of my new setup on my 450


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Kubota
we run a spray rig on our f550 hooklift ..it has 2 100 gal tanks honda motor (no electric start though) eletric valve and so on..its a home made deal that we threw thogether this year...it has a 3.5 yard tarco hydro salter on it... im ganna plumb a pre wet up when i get some more time..ill grab some pics when i go to the shop..
Allen


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

threeleaf;996014 said:


> Kubota
> we run a spray rig on our f550 hooklift ..it has 2 100 gal tanks honda motor (no electric start though) eletric valve and so on..its a home made deal that we threw thogether this year...it has a 3.5 yard tarco hydro salter on it... im ganna plumb a pre wet up when i get some more time..ill grab some pics when i go to the shop..
> Allen


It seems when I have the sprayer on I find I would rather use salt for a certain situation. Then when I have the spreader on, I have been finding I could have done the same thing with just some liquid. Drives me nuts switching back and forth. I can't help but think the handiest rig would be setup for both. The F 550 would be about the ideal size truck. I'm just not a believer in 100% liquid?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

we were thinking the same thing when we built this.. It really sucked when i could have saved some salt and used liquid or the other way around..the only problem with ours is its only 200 gallon its not enough.. But its all i could fit....It is pretty heavy when you load it with salt an liquid i wouldnt wanna plow with it full thats for sure..the truck hardly plows anyway scince it is on a large site with other equipment...It works for us..next year im ganna do the same thing on our kenworth horklift but with a bigger saddle tanks..
Allen


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

threeleaf;996076 said:


> we were thinking the same thing when we built this.. It really sucked when i could have saved some salt and used liquid or the other way around..the only problem with ours is its only 200 gallon its not enough.. But its all i could fit....It is pretty heavy when you load it with salt an liquid i wouldnt wanna plow with it full thats for sure..the truck hardly plows anyway scince it is on a large site with other equipment...It works for us..next year im ganna do the same thing on our kenworth horklift but with a bigger saddle tanks..
> Allen


Can you post some Pics? I was thinking (2) 150 gallon and gas pump + 8' V box + small electric pump just for wetting at the spinner.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

here are the only pics i have now ill get some better...i really wanted 2 150 gallon tanks but they wouldnt fit...Anyway i got these for free so i had to put them to use
i think for us 400 gallons would do fine thats what i wanna put on the other truck..
kubota i pmed you i have some other ?'s for you
o well i cant post the pics because i already posted them on here here is the link....
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98532&page=4


----------

